# Tweeters in Speakers.



## Zene (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi ... I haven't seen anything on coax speakers for HT. Did I miss a class?
Zene


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

I haven't heard of too many people using it, but the SEAS H1333 coax http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=8956173.16802&pid=1961 would be an excellent choice for HT use.The fact that it has controlled treble directivity because the tweeter is horn loaded by the woofer and no lobing errors and assuming proper crossover design it's off axis response should be very similiar to the on axis response.These all should add up to better dialog inteligability.


----------

